# Let's get a .mac top level domain! As in www.xyz.mac



## ropers (Feb 12, 2004)

ICANN, the Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers, is inviting proposals for new sponsored top level domains. 
This may be wishful thinking, but isn't that a chance to push for a .mac top level domain (TLD)? 
I for one would VASTLY like the idea of having a domain of something.mac -- That's so much better than something.com in terms of spreading the love!

I see two options: 
- Apple could initiate and sponsor this -- possibly with the option of giving their .mac subscribers actual joebloggs.mac domains with their subscription, which if you're asking me is LOTS better than homepage.mac.com/joebloggs. Of course, second level .mac domain registration should also be open to non-.mac users, for a non-excessive fee.
- A grassroots movement of Apple users could initiate and sponsor the process. That DOES however require quite a few people to really work on things (it's much easier for an existing company like Apple to do). And I for example simply can't at the moment even pledge any contribution in terms of time and effort (and definitely none in terms of money).

The ICANN announcement is at:
http://www.icann.org/announcements/announcement-15dec03.htm

Jens 

(previously posted at http://www.ropersonline.com/rcubed/#107652814204547996 and submitted to Apple and others)


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2004)

sounds great. 

and .gnu for opensource sites? .tux for linux only sites? 

and .cum for pr0n sites? .wrz for warez... 

hey, those would make life so much easier.

.. hm, those ideas above dont mean to laugh on your idea. I like it. I'd sure like a .mac domain


----------



## Cat (Feb 12, 2004)

Actually the pr0n industry was asking for an .XXX TLD IIRC ...


----------



## King Shrek (Feb 12, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> .tux for linux only sites?



How about .lin instead?  This would make better commercial sense because it would be more recognizable IMHO.


----------



## King Shrek (Feb 12, 2004)

I think that when signing up for a .mac top-level domain, that Apple should give these .mac subscribers twice the features as normal .mac accounts:  twice the hard disk space, and as many e-mail addresses as one wants to buy, etc.

Who knows?  Some businesses that sell Macintosh products might like to use the .mac domain.  I think Apple should also add tools to .Mac to make it easier to build e-commmerce websites and even make it compatible with third-party web development products.


----------



## Arden (Feb 12, 2004)

.mac => Mac sites
.win => Windows sites
.nix => UNIX/Linux sites
.bsd => BSD, FreeBSD, etc. sites
.sun => Sun workstation-based sites

Etc.

www.something.mac would be awesome.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 12, 2004)

yoursite.mac.com would be great too instead of the hompage.mac.com/~yoursite. 
I'd promote a mysite.mac.com site more than I do my own registered domains, and just have it redirect.


----------



## mp4 (May 19, 2005)

ropers said:
			
		

> ICANN, the Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers, is inviting proposals for new sponsored top level domains.
> This may be wishful thinking, but isn't that a chance to push for a .mac top level domain (TLD)?
> I for one would VASTLY like the idea of having a domain of something.mac -- That's so much better than something.com in terms of spreading the love!
> 
> ...


The TLD .mac is already registered on http://manrow.com, with alternative rootservers worldwide giving access to the hidden internet. 
For $1,000 you get your own TLD. 

I registered the TLD  .mp4


----------

